# Adverts Without Prices



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope these are being deleted


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

No, all the mods have obviously agreed to leave them be, just to p*ss you off and give you something to whine about.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So whats the point of a for sale section where adverts don't have to obey the rules and you can't ask the price?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> So whats the point of a for sale section where adverts don't have to obey the rules and you can't ask the price?


I was being sarcastic. :roll:

Of course adverts without prices will be deletedand/or edited. But no doubt you will be trawling EVERY advert EVERY second of the day, trying to trip up the moderating team. It's impossible to be on every advert instantly, still, it gives you something to moan about doesn't it. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have plenty to moan about before it comes to this forum [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I have plenty to moan about before it comes to this forum [smiley=argue.gif]


Then why start threads like this? It's clear to anybody that 99.99% of the adverts being posted have prices. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bored after te Grand Prix and before thcycling starts :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Just wait until his team start playing again to hear some moaning, ffs! He'll be even worse when they are fighting relegation to the 2nd division! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Just wait until his team start playing again to hear some moaning, ffs! He'll be even worse when they are fighting relegation to the 2nd division! :wink:


I thought we were in the second division


----------

